# Select Season Pass Record Times



## netserf57 (Nov 8, 2005)

I bet there may be a way to do this but I have not figured it out so thought I would post a suggestion. I had set up a seasons pass for Curb Your Enthusiasm and it diligently went through and scheduled a bunch of episodes. I would have prefered the 2am showing instead of the 730 pm showing. Is there any easy way to say I want a season pass but I want to specify what time of the day to record - perhaps while I am in bed, or at work... I had to go through the tedious task of deleting the 730 pm showing and adding the 2am episode. Computers are real good at tedious tasks - was there an easier way for me to do what I waht it to?


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, here's one solution, although as you'll see most seemed to feel it was too much trouble for something that was "no big deal."

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=252760



netserf57 said:


> Computers are real good at tedious tasks - was there an easier way for me to do what I waht it to?


That was *exactly* what led me to think up the above approach in the first place. I suppose I failed to make it clear that I don't really consider it to be a general-purpose solution, just a tool that could be used in very specific cases.


----------



## netserf57 (Nov 8, 2005)

NoCleverUsername said:


> Well, here's one solution, although as you'll see most seemed to feel it was too much trouble for something that was "no big deal."
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=252760
> 
> That was *exactly* what led me to think up the above approach in the first place. I suppose I failed to make it clear that I don't really consider it to be a general-purpose solution, just a tool that could be used in very specific cases.


the season pass did not record repeats - but it recorded the "1st" time slot the show was broadcast. I am unsure how your advice helps solve this problem but maybe I am not reading it carefully enough. Also, doesn't it block out the timeslot you are recording the 5 minute segments from?

maybe I am confused.


----------



## dgh (Jul 24, 2000)

I just move the show in the 7:30 slot to a higher priority. This is what NoCleverUsername's solution does to except that he also creates the 7:30 "show" simply for this purpose. I don't do that myself.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

netserf57 said:


> the season pass did not record repeats - but it recorded the "1st" time slot the show was broadcast. I am unsure how your advice helps solve this problem but maybe I am not reading it carefully enough. Also, doesn't it block out the timeslot you are recording the 5 minute segments from?
> 
> maybe I am confused.


My solution operates under the assumption that there isn't already something else that needs to record during that "1st" timeslot. If that's the case, it's a moot point. Just move the other show higher in the Season Pass priority list, as dgh said.

The 5-min recording (at a slightly higher priority) was to force the scheduler to choose the later showing instead.

Note that there's no reason the 5-min recording can't also coexist with another SP in that timeslot. Just make sure the other SP is higher than both the 5-min recording and the one with multiple showings. The 7:30 show will still get recorded instead of the 5-min recording. (The only real value in this case is if the 7:30 show goes on hiatus or something. Then the scheduler would revert to the "1st" slot for that other show. Having the 5-min recording there would "block" that if you absolutely have to have that 2am showing.)

Oh great, now everyone's going to think I've put waaaay too much thought into this again.


----------



## troxelb (Jan 19, 2006)

I would like to see more options for the season pass also. I put Stargate SG1 as a season pass and I set it to be first run only. But it records all the old repeats. 

It would be nice to see an option that said "only record on Friday at around 8:00."

Unless there is a way to do something like that without creating those 5 minute recordings for 8-10 times per week?

Currently I just don't use the season pass for that show...

Thanks!


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

> I would like to see more options for the season pass also. I put Stargate SG1 as a
> season pass and I set it to be first run only. But it records all the old repeats. 

The choices are like first run only, don't repeat an episode within 28 days, record all.

I'd like it to remember episodes I've recorded to DVD. That way I'd build towards a
full run of any season pass series as fast as it could record them. A series like Firefly
with so few episodes it could fit all of them in a 28 day period.  A series like Law &
Order running 10 years it's likely that a repeat will happen well past that 28 day
window so it'll keep recording them and recording them.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

troxelb said:


> IIt would be nice to see an option that said "only record on Friday at around 8:00."


Manual Record?


----------



## troxelb (Jan 19, 2006)

petew said:


> Manual Record?


That's what I will be doing. But what if they have a two hour special, or when the reruns start, it doesn't handle that very well, right?
I would have to manually edit the recording times. And that's what I don't want to do. Season passes are great, I just think they need a few more options on them.


----------



## netserf57 (Nov 8, 2005)

the MO of working with Season's pass described here looks like:
select Season Pass 
check the ToDo list to see what is selected and 
if I wish to time shift 
create a blocking record at the earlier time and make it a higher priority

so using that as my example I put in Curb your enthusiasm and note that it schedules everday @ 730pm. I hope to move that so I see when it repeats and sees that it is scheduled for 2am. I make a blocking recurring record form 730 ever day on a different channel which will cause the season pass program to select the 2am showing.

While this works - seems like it requires is a bit more effort than I was hoping for - but it DOES seem to meet my needs with a bit less effort than changing each/everylisitng in the TO-DO list.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

netserf57 said:


> While this works - seems like it requires is a bit more effort than I was hoping for - but it DOES seem to meet my needs with a bit less effort than changing each/everylisitng in the TO-DO list.


I agree it's not as "clean" as being able to specify a time or showing, but at least the process is basically automated once it's been set up.

Also, if you're manually cancelling the 7:30 showing and telling it to "record this episode also" on the 2am showing, it becomes an explicit recording. It won't count as part of the season pass for purposes of limiting the number of episodes in Now Playing.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Sorry I came into this late, but I don't check this stuff every day.
A couple thoughts come to mind, Netserf57, using your "Curb Your Enthusiam" example:
1. I've observed that, when you manually setup the 2:00 am showing, the season pass auto-deletes the 7:30 recording, thus reducing the manual effort of overriding the selection originally made by the season pass.
2. Perhaps you'd be better to set the season pass for the same show on a different HBO channel, thus avoiding the 7:30 time slot. A single season pass is good for only the selected channel.
On the other hand, if you're concerned that recording it at 7:30 may at some point preempt a recording that can only be recorded at that time, say, a major network show that airs only once each week, then simply make sure that show is listed before "Curb" in your season pass list. The season pass for that one will preempt the 7:30 "Curb" when necessary, and that for "Curb" will auto-record the later showing. If the problem is that you've found a show that you wish to do a one-time record at you get the message that it won't record "Curb" at that time, go ahead & choose "OK"; the season pass should then record the later showing. Beyond those scenarios, I can't think of any reason to force the later recording in preference to the earlier one; if nothing else is desired to be recorded anyway, then what difference does it make WHAT time "Curb" gets recorded?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

troxelb said:


> I would like to see more options for the season pass also. I put Stargate SG1 as a season pass and I set it to be first run only. But it records all the old repeats.


Are you sure you set it up correctly? I have an SP for SG-1, First Run Only, and it works just as it is supposed to - only the new episodes.

I'd double check to make sure you have it set to First Run Only.


----------

